# New big screen tv help



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys in the next few months I'm going to be getting a new tv for my theatre room. Am currently running a pana 42" full hd plasma I have had for around 5 years. I'm undecided whether to go the biggest screen possible (which in leaning towards at the moment) but am worried about motion blur on such a large screen. The unit I'm leaning towards at the moment is the Panasonic 65" plasma (th-p65vt30a or th-p65st30a not sure he difference between the two really).

Are there other bug screen tv's worth considering such as the offering from Samsung or is Panasonic the way to go? I only really play games and watch Blu rays on the tv and watch Aussie rules on the weekend. Budget is around 3.5k Aussie dollars. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If I had au$3.5k I would go for the largest LED for that price. :spend:
Simply for longevity and high frame rate.
Others can advise alternate options. :reading:


----------



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi robbo thanks for the reply I was leaning towards a plasma when it gets this big are LEDs really superior? I really like a plasma ability to handle fast movin objects like sports and gaming? What led would u recommend for my 3.5k? Thanks


----------

